# Stock cooler or the cooler i already have??



## landy-ross (Jun 8, 2008)

Right, i think this is the right place for this on the forum...

I have just recieved my new processor (E5200)

I am planning a bit of overclocking, and want to ask which fan?

Do i either use the stock cooler that came with the processor or do i use what i already have? http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-041-AK&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=821

If i use the old cooler do i need to get some new thermal paste before fitting it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know about the quality of that unit, but its almost certainly superior to the stock solution (i think)

And yes, you would need new thermal paste. AS5 is regarded as the best by most of the folks around here...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I would go with the Akasa. Be sure to thoroughly clean the old thermal paste from the heatsink prior to applying the new thermal compound. 99% pure Isopropyl Alcohol (Rubbing alcohol) works very well to clean off the old residue.

The Arctic Silver 5 (AS5) recommended by Raptorkid is very good choice for thermal compound also. When overclocking, it's very important to keep the temps as low as possible and buying good thermal compound is key part of making that happen.


----------



## landy-ross (Jun 8, 2008)

Where can i get some of the cleaner stuff??


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Your local drug store.


----------



## landy-ross (Jun 8, 2008)

is there any other household stuff that i could use?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

In a pinch, fingernail polish remover will work but it tends to leave a little residue.


----------



## landy-ross (Jun 8, 2008)

I used methelated spirits in the end after a reccomendation i saw on the internet. used that as i had some anyway!

new CPU is in, and is sitting very comfortable at 2.75Ghz at the mo, going to give it a little more later 

I can't believe what a difference the new processor has made!! :heartlove


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

What are your temps? Use this program:

Core Temp


----------



## landy-ross (Jun 8, 2008)

30Deg idle

44 when playing Far Cry 2!

tweaked to 2.8ghz this afternoon, still running fine


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice OC and good temp, but if you really want to know if it's stable you need to run Prime95 for 12+ hours. Prime will also give you a better idea of what your max temp will be.


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

Depending on the batch you have, you may get a lot higher OC than that.

I OC'd an E5200 a few months ago, with an OCZ Vanquisher mounted on top. I reached 3.33GHz with only 0.05v added to the volts. Was 35-39C on idle, and 45-48 on load. Very good chip, hope you have fun with it.

-Mick.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should always use an aftermarket cooler if going for a proper overclock, and you must always stress test with prime or orthos. I usually do it for 7 hours.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

NEVER use any solution that leaves any residue to clean a CPU or a CPU Heatsink. 
90% Isopropyl Alcohol is a good cleaning solution and is readily available.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can also buy some arti clean which artic silver produce, one sloution cleans of the old thermal paste and the other emulsifies and prepares the cpu and heatsink surface for the new paste (supposedly the emulsifier prepares the surface for top conductivity).


----------

